# coding for 52234-52240 by path report



## nortega (May 12, 2010)

Can you code 52234-52240 based on the pathology report (For the size of the lesion) if the physcian doesnt mention the size in his op report??


----------



## Pedigo07 (May 13, 2010)

I asked the expert on custom coder this and also researched it from google...what I found it is no because the physcian size and the path report size will vary. I was told if the physican does not specify to take the smallest code which would be 52234.

How do you determine the correct tumor size off of a path report. Example: Bladder Biopsy measuring 0.3 x 0.2 x 0.1 

Expert I'm not sure why you need the pathology measurments to determine size. CPT is extremely clear that size cannot be determined from pathology reports as pathologists take different measurments than the excising physician may be.

Anything that is coded based on size in CPT must be coded from the surgeon's measurments, not pathology's.

I hope this helps.


----------

